# CINCINNATI Public Landing UPDATE!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I went to the Cincinnati public landing at 08:00 this morning to launch my boat. When I pulled in a lady told me it was $4. It took me by surprise so I just turn my car and trailer around and left. I was thinking about just calling it a day ; then I remembered the the City of Wilder that runs Fredrick's Landing on the Licking . They were going to reduce the parking And launching fee after Labor day. I drove over there and got the pass for $25 that is good for the rest of the year. I did put in my boat and did get some fishing done . It does take about 45 mins. to get from there to the Ohio with my little slow 6 hp motor which is the down side. I did boat 2 small Channel cats both 2.5 pounds. one hit a small thawed skipjack that I got this pass Saturday. The other one hit a piece of seasoned chicken breast at Hooters. I had a number to taps on the chicken breast and missed one good bite. I called it a day at 12:39; for I knew it would take some time to get back up to Fredrick's Not sure if I will even try to run down to the Mill creek from Fredricks. Looks like I will have to start checking out spots on the Licking for catfish. The Public landing is NOW a PARKING LOT for the City of Cincinnati!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Unless this is strictly a matter of principle with you, $4 seems reasonable enough. Doesn't seem that it would be such a deal breaker that I would pull out, drive additional miles, pay a different fee that will probably work out to more than $4 each trip, and inconvenience myself.

We fish the Ohio out of Schmidt about once a week and I gladly fork over $10 bucks to have a conveniently located double-wide (triple-wide) ramp with floats, secure parking lot, and plenty of space to clean out and tie-down my boat following a day on the river.

WIth that being said, I also wager about $100/$200 a day at River Downs most days and spend $6 for a Racing Form, $2.50 for a pop and $3.50 for a bowl of soup, so maybe everything being in its perspective, the $10 launch fee seems like peanuts to me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

All depends how you do at the track. Drop $200 on Black Beauty only to see him plod across the line dead last & that $10 sounds like another exotic bet or two.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the point is that is was free, paid for with many local tax dollars and now they are trying to make a few bucks on it. Add that there is no docks, no lights, nothing which makes that $4 seem a lot like roberry to me. 
I also launch at Riverside and Schmidt all the time and after about 80 bucks in gas to get thereand back from North Dayton, another 10 bucks can really hurt when your boat poor.... Just my .02. 

Salmonid


----------



## ronj18 (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe next time it floods the water will take the booth away and they wont rebuild it...We can dream can't we?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree $4 for launching a boat is not high but it was Free for over 50 years. NOW a very large bank fishing area is no longer free to use. So now you have to pay to fish there or the Serpentine Wall Area. It was one spot that you could catch small to mid size skipjack,moneye & goldeye for bait whenever they were in there. It is a hit or miss deal so now you will have to kick in $4 just to see if they are in that spot. Families did take their children down there to see the river and maybe feed the ducks, not sure if they will want to kick in $4 to do that in the future. On top of that if you had anyone meet you there to go out in your boat they will now have to pay $4 to park their car to enjoy your company. So launching a boat is free but parking the car is $4. Bottom line the people are getting a prime fishing area turned into pay to fish set up. SO now Schmidts field is still free to park and fish and the park area at the mouth of the Licking in Newport. Covington has a 2 hour parking limit which in effect guts daytime fishing from the bank. Just another thing gone away for fishermen.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

It supports my longheld theory that everything in this world gets worse with time, and rarely better.


----------

